# Sponsored Level Up Advanced 5th Edition Actual Plays



## EN Publishing (Sep 16, 2022)

EN Live offers sponsorship for TTRPG content creators using the Level Up Advanced 5th Edition system in their actual play campaigns. We’re pleased to announce that the the following creators will be sponsored for their content throughout October, November and December.






*Cast Party (Actual Play Podcast)*​Memories of Holdenshire​
Cast Party is a group of D&D fans who also happen to be professional actors, directors, artists, producers, and friends with decades of collective gaming and storytelling experience. They will be playing through Memories of Holdenshire to help introduce 5E players to some of _Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition's_ new rules.

_When the adventurers awake in the catacombs below Northminster, they must unravel a mystery and escape the law! After frantic wagon chases, a wilderness journey, friendly hags, and a village fair, can they recover their memories of Holdenshire?_

*Episodes will be released every other Saturday starting October 22nd wherever podcasts can be heard.*





Tales of Initiative​The Dawn of Vengalia​
Tales of Initiative is a community of actual-play TTRPG streams focused on telling inclusive stories.

_The people of Vegalia have forgot their past, and what unites them.

The gods have selected a delegation from each culture, to meet in a neutral village and come together again. Our heroes seek to negotiate peace and prosperity, and end the long years of war.

nbeknownst to them, an evil god is willing himself into existence…_

*Episodes will be live streamed on Twitch every Sunday starting October 2nd, 2pm PT at **twitch.tv/tales_of_initiative*





Table Quests​Wish You Were Here​
Table Quests is an RPG group of players from around the world joined together to bring you captivating tales from their imagination. Follow them everywhere they post here.

_The Unbranded, a group of misfits, has been living a rough life on the streets of Noira for years. The city is ruled by powerful mercantile houses and a stratified nobility, with the use of magic closely controlled. The use of magic requires paying hefty license fees, or living a life outside of the law. 

It’s a place where there are wonders, but it’s all built on great suffering. Many find debts piling up over their lifetime, and selling their body into servitude as a zombie or a skeleton after death is one of the few ways to ensure that your family doesn’t inherit your debts. 

But, every once in a long while, there’s a chance for something big. Like if a crystalline wish is being transferred from the noble house to a bank for holding. A single crystalline wish - worth untold coin to the right buyer - can change everything. 

The Unbranded has it in their eyes and are preparing for the greatest heist of their lives. The question isn’t just if they can do it, but can they stop from betraying each other in the process._

*Episodes will be live streamed on Twitch every Saturday 7pm ET, starting October 15th at **twitch.tv/tablequests*


----------

